
Ask HN: Why am I not excited about big companies anymore? - bsvalley
I used to be very attracted by companies like Google, Apple, FB, etc. I had a chance to work in some of these companies in the past. But for the last 2-3 years I&#x27;ve completely disconnected from all the &quot;exciting&quot; things that come with joining a big name. It doesn&#x27;t necessarily mean the big-5, also hot startups, YC program, etc. I am just not excited about these things anymore.<p>Recently, I found myself more excited about cryptocurrencies and open source communities. When I see updates from people on linkedin who just joined &quot;hot&quot; companies, it almost make me sick remembering how proud I was being an engineer at XYZ.<p>How do you feel about that?<p>Notes: This is not a burnout situation. Just got sick of tech companies and the culture in general.
======
Isamu
Changing interests. It's a good thing, so long as it doesn't become so rapid
that you risk having a very shallow exposure to everything.

So, take cryptocurrency. Read up on that deeply. Follow the rabbit hole as far
as you can stand it. Become knowledgeable enough to tell the scam from the
legit. Lord knows there are too few of those people.

Then develop another interest. It's all good.

------
dozzie
You just changed one fad for another, that's all.

